# Hello  from  Brittany



## guerdeval (Dec 27, 2007)

2 more newbies, now living in Brittany. '07' was our first year with a camper, we did almost all of France in 2-3 week breaks, only wild camped 3 times as the aires are such wonderful value. We are now planning to head South mid January for about a Month so any advice on Italy or Spain much appreciated, would prefer Italy though. As you might guess we're early retired.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 27, 2007)

hi and welcome whare ever you are going to enjoy and welcome


----------



## sundown (Dec 28, 2007)

hello and welcome to a great site
   just what the site needs, is more people like you from across the channel
Post as much as you can about your area, it will be very helpful for many on this site
but ive got to explore most of england first, i'll get over the channel eventually
   sundown


----------



## cipro (Dec 28, 2007)

sundown said:


> hello and welcome to a great site
> just what the site needs, is more people like you from across the channel
> Post as much as you can about your area, it will be very helpful for many on this site
> but ive got to explore most of england first, i'll get over the channel eventually
> sundown



When you do go across the channel don't forget your doggy pass port


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi and welcome. I'm sure you'll find this a great site as I have.

Haven't been to Spain with camper but have been through northern Italy and can highly recommend, very M'home friendly. Not sure if the parts we went would be suitable at this time of year though, bit close to the Alps, unless you're into sking.


----------



## shortcircuit (Dec 28, 2007)

Gosh    "we did almost all of France in 2-3 week breaks"

Wow, was that 13 x 3 week breaks or did you cover the whole of France in 3 weeks.

I have not seen half of Scotland yet and I have lived here for 60 years.


----------



## guerdeval (Dec 28, 2007)

Shortcircuit, we're retired so it was easy to go off for a few weeks in 1 direction then back home to cut the grass etc for a week or so and then off again, all our motorhoming was in France apart from about 3 visits back to UK and in the 15 Months we had the van we covered almost 11000 miles, we px'd it the week before Xmas as the mileage was totting up and we plan to be a bit more selective this year and not keep running back to Brittany,I'll get someone else to cut the grass this year.


----------



## shortcircuit (Dec 29, 2007)

Querdeval

That kind of clears it up a bit.  Still a big country to see.

Done about 8000 last year in Scotland with one trip out of the country, (Sunderland).

Not be changing my MH for some time.  Its our layout and once its got over 100,000 on the clock it will just be about run in.  See no point in throwing money away.

Hope to get across to France next year and will take it from there.  Hope eventually to get well down in Spain although that will be the following year.

Hope you enjoy your travels , although thats stating the obvious.


----------



## Steve&Jo (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi,

My husband and I spent between May 2006 and March 2007 travelling in France, Italy, Spain and Portugal. We found them all to be motorhome friendly. Between April 2007 and November 2007 we worked near Venice so didn't travel much although we did live in the motorhome.
We don't have a large van but its all we need and the life of a full timer is excellent - highly recommended!


----------

